# White Dots In Tank



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Have white dots in tank, just noticed them a couple of days ago. They are on the gravel and some on the live plants. Our male betta has a little one on hip lip. Done a 40% w/c this past Monday, but could suck any of these dots out of the gravel. Seems like they are stuck to the stones. Yesterday, put a 1/2 tsp of Aquarium Salt in to see if that would help. Our betta seems to be a little more active now and is still eating descent. 
Will try to put a picture of the corner of the tank on here. It is a 5 gallon.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You have Nerite snails right? Because those are Nerite eggs. And I don't think what you're seeing on the Betta is the same thing...


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, have two Nerites......a Black Mystery and a Mixed one. I looked online for pictures of Nerite Snail eggs and the white spots look pretty much like the pictures, so I guess we have some Nerite Snail eggs. The tank isn't covered with them, but there are quite a few. Will have to wait until they hatch, if they hatch, and then take them out with the baster I use for the tank. I can't get the eggs, if that's truly what they are, out with the baster bc they appear to stick to the gravel and some of the plants. 

We had a snail outbreak a few months ago, but I didn't see any white spots like these. Just one day, tiny snails started showing up in the tank. I use a baster then to take them out. Believe or not, I got all 18 of them out! I'm retired, so I had the time to get each one that I'd see. 

We did get the Mixed Nerite a few weeks ago, so I suppose that is the one who done it. Anyway, I have a Tiger and Zebra Nerite Snails coming to me shortly. This Black Mystery and Mixed one just aren't cleaning the plant leaves that fast.


----------



## thabigo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have so many of those. They say they aren't suppose to hatch unless you have some salt in your water. But mine hatch from time to time. All the baby snails I see I just feed them into my Cichlid tank. Its a nice snack for them.


----------

